# Keto Blaster - Journal



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bodyfat % plays a huge mental block when it comes to making any progress with my training, previously ive managed to get down to 160lbs and still be a stupidly high % bf of 17-18% and ended up giving up. On other occasions ive [email protected] about with various attempts at recomping and even trying to put some mass on, but any progress always ends up being hindered by my flabby stomach, moobs and sides playing games with me mentally. So ive decided to give it 110% and get my bodyfat% down to a decent level where definition is seen which will allow me to then move onto other goals such as building lean muscle mass with a straight head.

Direct and main goal = Dropping bodyfat, If I can keep hold of what little muscle I have then that will be a bonus.

Previously used keto with good sucess to loose 48lbs comming from being obese @ 30-32% BF over a 24 week period. Im looking to be where I want in about 12 weeks.

Start weight : 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)

Height : 6ft 0"

Start Bodyfat: 22% (average of 5 calculators)










Measurements:

Neck:15.5"

Chest:43"

Waist:37" (just above navel)

Hips: 41"

Thighs: 23"

Calf: 16"

Bicep: 12"

Training with weights rotation will be ABA, BAB, ABA

*WORKOUT ALPHA*

Back Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5X5

Bench Press 5X5

*WORKOUT BRAVO*

Front Squat 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

I will do cardio every day for 30 minutes, at a steady paced walk, incline max on the treadmill.

I will follow a 1800cal ketogenic diet with macros make up sitting at : 65% fat, 30% protien 5% carbs. No direct carbs will be eaten, there will be no carbup for the first 14 days as a complete must for this to be effective. After the first carbup I will only have a carb meal if weightloss stalls, I have found this effective in the past. I will be drinking unlimited green tea and water.

Supplements:

4000mg omega 3 caps

x2 servings of BCAA per day.

x3 green tea caps per day

Multivitamin

Diet(roughly, will mix & match)

MEAL1: 1 scoop whey, 2 eggs, 30g flax/nut mix

MEAL2: 1 tin tuna, 2tblspn mayo, 50g broccoli

MEAL3: 150g chicken, 1tblspn EVOO, 50g broccoli,

MEAL4: 1 tin mackrell, leafy salad,

MEAL5: 30g almonds

MEAL6: 150g chicken, 1tblspn EVOO, 30g cheese.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

I know people rip each other on here mate, and we have a laugh. But we all want to see each other do well!

So I've subbed.

Stats wise it doesn't look all that bad, same weight as me pretty much, your taller and higher BF. But screw the numbers!

Mirror and clothes all the way 

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

First day keto

MEAL 1: 30g whey, 30g flax & nut mix, 2 eggs

MEAL 2: 200g turkey, 150g gammon ham

MEAL 3: Tin of tuna, 2tblspn mayo

MEAL 4: pot of cheesey coleslaw...

MEAL 5 : tin of mackrel

MEAL6 : 30g almonds

Must remember to add in greens tomorro...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in. ill read it when i get home mate x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am in for a squint!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've just jumped back on as well after a long spell off, I was doing well on medium carbs but after a while got a bit lax with it. Christmas pushed it too far so trying to lose a quick few pounds before going to Australia on the 20th. Looks like you've got yourself a decent workout going on there now and by the stats you've put on a fair bit of muscle (rows might help the arms :whistling: ), seriously squat hard all the way down and you'll be good. Just got to stick at it mate, if you let it go a bit just make sure you're lifting heavy.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I think you're on to a winner here, mate. So much easier when you know exactly what your goals are, I wish you much luck with it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind words, current pictures put up, cannot believe the amount of weight ive put on over xmas... oh them love handles....


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good luck, will be following!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Good luck with this.

I'm looking at keto diet, still researching foods etc.... Is it right that it's no more than 50g carbs per day to go keto? Just worried as the whey I use is 11g carb per serving.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> Good luck with this.
> 
> I'm looking at keto diet, still researching foods etc.... Is it right that it's no more than 50g carbs per day to go keto? Just worried as the whey I use is 11g carb per serving.


Hi mate, Keto is a brilliant way of shifting the fat! highly reccomend it! 50g of carbs within a keto diet is far too much, you are looking at 20-30 maximum from indirect sources.

I would really reccomend you switch whey if doing keto, 2-3 shakes along with indirect carbs will kick you out of ketosis and put your progress to a hault. Have a look at the bulk suppliers of whey (myprotien, maxiraw, bbw) 1 scoop of whey usually on average from 2-4g


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, I've read on here before that up 15g carbs but on wiki it said between 20-50g.

I can get other protein, it's just the one I use is so tasted haha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Day 2

MEAL1: 2 scoops whey, 2 tblspn EVOO

MEAL2: x1 steamed mackrel

MEAL3: x1 Steamed mackrel, broccoli

MEAL4: X1 tin tuna, 2tblspn Mayo, 30g cheese

MEAL5: 150g gammon cold meat

MEAL6: 150g gammon cold meat, 1tblspn EVOO

Second day of zero carb eating, already feeling like im entering the 'change' stage. Muscles all over feel very achey, they have that fuzzy warm achey feel you get when stretching in the morning, feeling noticeably fidgety and frustrated.. Workouts start tomorro due to work commitments.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Looks good mate, what type of whey are you using?

I've been looking at pea protein isolate to keep the carbs down, never tried it before though.

Nutritional Information:

Per 100g	Per 30g

Energy Kilojoules	1653KJ	496KJ

Energy Kilocalories	395KCAL	118.5KCAL

Protein	80g 24g

Carbohydrates	3g 0.36g

(of which sugars) <0.1g <0.03g

FAT 6g 1.8g

(of which saturates) 1g 0.3g

Just pasted the info, 0.36g of carbs per serving should be ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ello mayte, u still at pure? bound to be hoachin atm cos of all the 'new year, new me' burds


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ello mayte, u still at pure? bound to be hoachin atm cos of all the 'new year, new me' burds


 :devil2:

Sure is mate.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> First day keto
> 
> MEAL 1: 30g whey, 30g flax & nut mix, 2 eggs
> 
> ...


If you dont add in greens @Katy will be on your back lol!

Great progress so far mate. I dont follow many on here but will this one mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> If you dont add in greens @Katy will be on your back lol!
> 
> Great progress so far mate. I dont follow many on here but will this one mate


haha oh yeh, ill need to post some of my food in ur journal again......no seen her rage in a while


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha oh yeh, ill need to post some of my food in ur journal again......no seen her rage in a while


Yeah shes been a bit chilled recently so will be good to see her go all mother hen again!

Since @flinty90 sorted me a meal plan ive basically been eating out of pre-prepared plastic tubs! Atleast theres not much washing up!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

:devil2:When you look at some of the 'stock' keto meal plans its pretty horrific! 6-8 meals full of meat & cheese... very little greens!

Food pics will follow now and then in here! You can easily get bored with the same broccili & green beans though...

Just had lunch,

tin of tuna, x2 tblspn mayo, green leafy salad, *50g full fat hard goats cheese* :devil2:

Tyram, whats your days eating like at the moment ? (flinty special plan)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah shes been a bit chilled recently so will be good to see her go all mother hen again!
> 
> Since @flinty90 sorted me a meal plan ive basically been eating out of pre-prepared plastic tubs! Atleast theres not much washing up!!


hows the progress since changing ur diet up?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah glad u decided to go back to Keto!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I love cheese and meat!! Sounds like a good diet for me!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the progress since changing ur diet up?


Been on my new diet for about 4 weeks now. Dont see any physical changes but defo feel stronger. Dont feel hungry anymore lol!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

lxm said:


> :devil2:When you look at some of the 'stock' keto meal plans its pretty horrific! 6-8 meals full of meat & cheese... very little greens!
> 
> Food pics will follow now and then in here! You can easily get bored with the same broccili & green beans though...
> 
> ...


Have you thought about making green juice drinks, loads of veg in the blender? Might work well with this diet?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed mate, been searching keto on here alot recently and you seem to know your stuff.

May have to pick your brains with a rough days menu soon when I figure out roughly myself what I want it to be.

Good luck


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> :devil2:When you look at some of the 'stock' keto meal plans its pretty horrific! 6-8 meals full of meat & cheese... very little greens!
> 
> Food pics will follow now and then in here! You can easily get bored with the same broccili & green beans though...
> 
> ...


Its all here mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197741-unisex-journal-katy-tyramhall-story-green-vs-yellow-d-70.html

Found it difficult forcing food down at first but now i look forward to it. I was sceptical at first concerned about gaining fat but whilst my weight has gone up slightly the mirror doesnt look too bad.

Suppose it helps being a good looking lad though!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lxm said:


> Day 2
> 
> MEAL1: 2 scoops whey, 2 tblspn EVOO
> 
> ...


Nice to see you have had greens , so important when being on keto , or you might get a bit blocked up lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Subbed mate, been searching keto on here alot recently and you seem to know your stuff.
> 
> May have to pick your brains with a rough days menu soon when I figure out roughly myself what I want it to be.
> 
> Good luck


Ive not done hours of reading articles, and cannot post links to sources like some on here, but I like to think ive got a basic knowledge of the workings of the diet and the important parts to keep strict for results. I just started the diet with trial and error and picked up what worked, meal plan wise as long as you have a protien source and a fat source per meal you are pretty much sorted, and as long as the macros fit into the 65% fat, 30% protien, 5% carbs.



YummyMummy said:


> Nice to see you have had greens , so important when being on keto , or you might get a bit blocked up lol


Haha, sarcasim ??  I also had a bit of leafy salad... but yes must up the greens! How are you YumMum ? Have you got a journal up ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ive not done hours of reading articles, and cannot post links to sources like some on here, but I like to think ive got a basic knowledge of the workings of the diet and the important parts to keep strict for results. I just started the diet with trial and error and picked up what worked, meal plan wise as long as you have a protien source and a fat source per meal you are pretty much sorted, and as long as the macros fit into the 65% fat, 30% protien, 5% carbs.
> 
> Haha, sarcasim ??  I also had a bit of leafy salad... but yes must up the greens! How are you YumMum ? Have you got a journal up ?


I was being serious lol I'm good thanks not training again till my baby arrives


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im currently just trying to keep calories low with high protein.

1. 50g whey, 80g oats

2. 150g chicken, broccoli

3. 130g salmon, broccoli

4. 150g chicken, brocolli

5. 50g whey, tbsp peanut butter

Training days I add another shake in between 4 and 5 (50g whey, 10g leucine, 20g dextrose).

How would you change that to go keto? Less brocolli, no oats and add some cheese to the chicken and EVOO to the shakes??

Sorry for the Hijack btw


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Im currently just trying to keep calories low with high protein.
> 
> 1. 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> ...


Need more good fats what are the macros for that? And calorie total?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Im currently just trying to keep calories low with high protein.
> 
> 1. 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> ...


As mummy said, for keto remove the oats and carb supps in the shake, with each meal add a portion of extra virgin olive oil, cheese ,nuts or mayo and you are good to go! You can have grean leafy veg & salad... so Broccoli is alright.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Im currently just trying to keep calories low with high protein.
> 
> 1. 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> ...


keto while bb'ing, you'll often find the typical 65/30/5 fat/prot/carb ratio isnt enough protein by the time ur cals are where u need them. forget about keto & just stick to low carbs imo.. only consumed around ur workouts (you DO NOT lose more fat while in ketosis). 2000cals in ketosis or out...is still 2000cals, some folk find high fat diets fill them for longer (which it does) which is the only benefit imo.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers guys, macro's for that lot ar roughly *2k cals, 75f, 75c, 250p*.

I think my maintenance is 2800, so the extra cheese and EVOO probably wouldn't go a miss...

So...

1.50g Whey, peanut butter, EVOO

2.150g chicken, cheese, broccoli

3.130g salmon, broccoli

4.150g chicken, cheese, broccoli

5.50g Whey, peanut butter, EVOO

Would this be ok, or too much broccoli, nt enough EVOO? ( i hate mayo btw)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah shes been a bit chilled recently so will be good to see her go all mother hen again!
> 
> Since @flinty90 sorted me a meal plan ive basically been eating out of pre-prepared plastic tubs! Atleast theres not much washing up!!


It seems you guys actually want me tell you off? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> It seems you guys actually want me tell you off? :laugh:


I just picture u dressed up as a teacher waving your pointer at me


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> It seems you guys actually want me tell you off? :laugh:


Yes please!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I just picture u dressed up as a teacher waving your pointer at me


Maybe for the AL :laugh:



tyramhall said:


> Yes please!


Perhaps I've given up! I've lectured you lot to exhaustion!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Diet(roughly, will mix & match)
> 
> MEAL1: 1 scoop whey, 2 eggs, 30g flax/nut mix
> 
> ...


mate that's not jeto diet. And why so many meals? true keto doesnt require regular meals.

As a rough guide, you look at eating a meal where the protein grams=fat grams, and you're bank on the money for keto- it's not good enough for the DAILY totals to have enough fat, each meal must.

look at:

myfitnesspal.com

or

fitday.com

for a great way of entering your meals, and breaking up your macros.

I highly recommend this diet:

http://carbnite.com/

its money well spent buying it (if you're tight/on a budget, PM me with your email and I will send you my pdf free- but it really is worth the money).

the guy runs a website:

http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/

which has loads of useful, well reseearched info.

the carbnite diet works superbly well, and both the wife and I are doing our comp in april based on this approach.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> keto while bb'ing, you'll often find the typical 65/30/5 fat/prot/carb ratio isnt enough protein by the time ur cals are where u need them. forget about keto & just stick to low carbs imo.. only consumed around ur workouts (you DO NOT lose more fat while in ketosis). 2000cals in ketosis or out...is still 2000cals, some folk find high fat diets fill them for longer (which it does) which is the only benefit imo.


actually the ratio is wrong. its 65-70%fats, 35-30% protein (depending on fats); carbs dont even register as a percentage- MUST BE UNDER 30g/day.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes true keto would be

Eggs

Steak +cheese + greens

Salmon + greens

Steak + eggs+ greens

I have followed the above in the past but preferred to change to smaller meals when I was eating the diet, as I said before yes people can churn out knowledge and spam up links and sources , I've read a few hours of books but primarily I've adapted it for me whilst putting it into practise , thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lxm said:


> Yes true keto would be
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ...


well keto stix are a useful guide- 1st urination in the morning, you should register ketosis


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been in ketosis since Saturday according to the keto sticks. Only started no carbing on Thursday, well, sub 20g. All good so far, 4lbs down with a higher calorie intake than I was on beforehand. Tho some of the initial loss is water. Endurance is hard so I hit low reps big weight as I know higher reps is hard without carbs. I'm also on Kre Alkalyn tho I believe Creatine effectiveness is largely reduced without carbs.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> actually the ratio is wrong. its 65-70%fats, 35-30% protein (depending on fats); carbs dont even register as a percentage- MUST BE UNDER 30g/day.


Lol my ratio looks A LOT like yours tbf PMSL 

But either way, at that ratio ur cals are still gonna be way to high for a cut by the time you've got your protein requirements for retaining muscle? Eg 400g protein (1600cals) is 30% of your total at a 70/30 ratio you'd need another 3700ish cals from fats to make it up? Hence why I said for bb'ing it's not wise to use the 'recommend ratio'.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

right guys gtfo out of the journal.

ta.

kidding..... if info posted by others can help others do keto then carry on, but please dont tell people they are incorrect in there journal when if you read the original post it contains the following below;



> *macros make up sitting at : 65% fat, 30% protien 5% carbs. No direct carbs will be eaten*


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

200g turkey, 100g goat cheese

large piece of salmon, veg

alredy boaking at the thought of anymore food! training session, and other thoughts to follow, weigh in will happen 7 days after the Original post.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol...goat cheese


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Goats cheese makes me sweat its so strong !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I fhking love the stuff! 100g got about 38g of fat in it :laugh: oops!

im feeling really lazy and tired, feel like going for a nap infront of the tv... hopefuly this stage will pass in a day or two!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I fhking love the stuff! 100g got about 38g of fat in it :laugh: oops!
> 
> im feeling really lazy and tired, feel like going for a nap infront of the tv... hopefuly this stage will pass in a day or two!


takes a good week to get used to it eh, i fancy keto again tbh....uv put me in the mood lol. gonna use it for my cut


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate theres something about it, that it makes me feel like my body is an active fat burning furnace... sounds a little daft! but it feels like something is happening from within, and I feel 'get up and go' once in ketosis! being a bit lazy with the journal atm, but once in the mode i'll get workouts put up and start working out macros for eats. Decided im going to cut the food down already, today only had 2 meals and struggling, so will re-arrange the OP and my rough meal guide... forgot how supressed the appetite can be!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good work, I'm in that knackered phase as well, can't concentrate. Had to stop early on my second set of high rep zercher squats earlier, think I'll have another green tea....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, Revised after only two days the diet plan, As stated previously in posts I had forgotten how much appetite is supressed! There is no way I can eat the original planned food, revised diet which ill be eating pretty much spot on each day below, with macros.

Also upped to 2200, so that there is room to drop down cals if need be,

4 eggs fried/poached, 25g cheese

-296cals, 20g fat, 25.2g protein

-115cals, 10g fat,7.1 protien

411cals, 30g fat, 32.1g protien

2 tins Steam Cooked Mackerel, 100g broccoli, 1tblspn EVOO

-498cal, 35.2g fat, 45g protein

-31cal, 2.1g carb, 3.7g protien

-119cals, 13.5g fat

648cals, 48.7g fat, 2.1g carb 48.7g protien

180g chicken, 100g broccoli, 1tblspn EVOO

-295cal, 6.4g fat, 41g protien

-31cal, 2.1g carb, 3.7g protien

-119cals, 13.5g fat

445cals, 19.9g fat, 2.1g carb, 44.7g protien

1 tins tuna, 2tblspn mayo, 1tblspn EVOO leafy salad.

-127cals, 1g fat, 30g protien

-114cals, 10g fat

-119cals, 13.5g fat

360cals, 24.5g fat 30g protien

protien shake, 2tblspn EVOO

-119cal 2.3g fat, 22g protien, 2.6g carb

- 238cal, 27g fat

357cal, 29.3g fat, 22g protien, 2.6g carb

*total*

*
2221, 152.4g fat, 177g protien, 6.6g carbs*


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

todays eats so far;

200g turkey breast, 2tblspn EVOO, 30g cheese

3 steak susage, 2 bacon, 2 double yolker fried eggs

250g chicken with spicees, 60g spinach, 2tblspn sour cream

50g cheese

felt awful this morning - keto flu, Started to up my intake of water and supplement with a multi vitamin


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> todays eats so far;
> 
> 200g turkey breast, 2tblspn EVOO, 30g cheese
> 
> ...


a fukin fry up :lol: i know they say the fats dont matter as ther burnt as energy.....but i recon thats alot od p!sh tbh lol, id keep to the good fats mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a fukin fry up :lol: i know they say the fats dont matter as ther burnt as energy.....but i recon thats alot od p!sh tbh lol, id keep to the good fats mate


I was on sausage + bacon for a solid 2-3 weeks when I first did keto and cotinued loosing weight! was hungry this morning so had a treat  I know that the atkins diet book suggests greasy fry ups on a regular basis for breakfast! in theory fats are fats, but agree with you maybe not always too healthy for the arteries if having reguarly


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I felt good this morning, set a new pb in the pool but endurance has taken a hit in the gym. Will be cycling in beta alanine when I get back from hols. Took order of 2 litre's of MCT oil today, I had been using coconut oil and metformin. Maybe you could look at these as quick ways of getting into ketosis and they are great healthy oils.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Feeling much better today, Pee is smelling horrid and so is my breath (im guessing ketosis is uppon me)

apologies for the lack of reports on food etc.. journal posts are a bit shuffled.. need to get a daily structured post with everything in it!

07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)

11/01/13: 12 stone 13lbs (181lbs) *-8lbs*

very surprised with the above, huge noticable change around oblique/hip/groin area. Will post up todays eats this evening, this is why I love cutting/low carb... results are constant and makes you feel motivated and good within... Hopefuly i'll nail the bulking/eating part when it comes this time!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Great progress mate, 8lb in 4 days... Im gonna get this weekend out of the way and start Monday.

Got some ketostix on order from eBay, just waiting for myprotein to get some peanut butter back in stock now...

Cant wait to eat a big fat chicken, chorizo and cheese melt :drool:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope you dont mind me cluttering up your journal mate...

Just been playing around on myfitnesspal with recipies and macro's for what I plan to eat.

I have been currently on about 2000 cals, but to get into keto and keep my fats and protein at 180g ish and carbs below 20g, my over all calories have shot up to 2400.

Does this sound right?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I was also struggling to keep under 2000cals with 1g protien per lb lbm and my fats at 150g +

Ive read that with the 65,30,5 ratio protein is the one that has to take a knock... with further reading higher levels of protien (silly high amounts) are not completely ideal as it can interfere with the ketosis? so the protien can be reduced (not 100% sure but thats the jist of a quick read)

ive always just winged it and its worked out..... brb away to work out ratios of my food intake and will get back.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dilema guys....

Ive got a perty tomorro night... Reallly have a strong urge to go and have drinks and hopefuly pull. But im only on day 5... im not suppose to have a carb up untill the second week....... but I could just count this has my week 1 carbup....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Dilema guys....
> 
> Ive got a perty tomorro night... Reallly have a strong urge to go and have drinks and hopefuly pull. But im only on day 5... im not suppose to have a carb up untill the second week....... but I could just count this has my week 1 carbup....


BOOOOOOM!.....ere we go. iv a perty tomorrow too mate.....& im taking the motor


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> BOOOOOOM!.....ere we go. iv a perty tomorrow too mate.....& im taking the motor


Dont make me weep!........................... Mate ur not taking the car, get on it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Dont make me weep!........................... Mate ur not taking the car, get on it.


i AM taking the car  .....off it mate.

till next week


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

food for today

200g off the bone deli turkey, 50g cheese, salad

200g rare roast beef, 100g cheese, salad

250g chicken breast, 80 spinach, 2tblspn EVOO, 35g goat cheese.

So ive not stuck to the diet that I set out... Just been very busy today and didnt prep. Ive worked out macros of the 'planned' diet with myfitness, im quite happy with the % of f/p/c


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

today's eats

150g turkey, 150 roast beef, spinach, 50g cheese

2 tins steamed mackerel, spinach,

1 tin tuna, 2tblspn mayo, spinach

Only complete one week of keto but im going to have a 'carb up' I really should wait untill the end of week two to allow maximum time for body to fully enter ketosis and allow extra time for body getting into fat being used but ive got a birthday party. Im eating keto today, but tonight will be having alcoholic beverages, I plan to be back to keto diet sunday morning.

WIll be drinking vodka & diet soda waters to minimise the amount of carbs that my body will have to work through before going back into ketosis. Might end up saying 'fhk it' and get on the beer, only time will tell. I dont like the idea of drinking vodka with soda.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Drank far too much on saturday night, followed by some carbs to recover sunday morning.... back on the wagon this morning.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

You put Evoo in your protein shake??


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> You put Evoo in your protein shake??


Yeah, either that or taking a few tblspns into my mouth. its quick simply way to get the essential fats


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why soda if u dont like it lol? diet anything else woulda been fine. u doing a 2week keto stint from now then?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ended up with indian tonic with lime and enjoyed them... but yeah the whole diet thing = zero cabs/cals didnt register at the time!

Yep, this is where Im putting in the effort and consistency to nail everything now 14 days 100% keto which will get me propperly using and burning fat stores, decided to add cardio every day also and depending on energy levels and how I feel I may reduce this down to x3 a week, but at the moment the goal is 110% to be burning as much fat as possible.

Also been trying a few different keto recipies to make things more enjoyable. Had a steamed spinach / goats cheese mix on saturday. turned out really tastey!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you ever looked into carb back loading?

It's basically keto for 10 days, then only eating carbs post workout. But you eat pizza, ice cream, cakes etc...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nope! Will have a read though, I take it the theory is that the carbs only afterworkouts will be used to fuel muscle etc thus not putting on fat ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

lxm said:


> nope! Will have a read though, I take it the theory is that the carbs only afterworkouts will be used to fuel muscle etc thus not putting on fat ?


Yeah, pretty much. It explains it in detail here...

http://www.schwarzenegger.com/fitness/post/under-the-hood-how-carb-back-loading-works

Also its slightly fasted, you dont eat as soon as you wake up as this apparently is when the body is still in its best fat burning zone...

Worth a read, i might give it a bash


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you ever looked into carb back loading?
> 
> It's basically keto for 10 days, then only eating carbs post workout. But you eat pizza, ice cream, cakes etc...


so u only have carbs PWO every 10th day? i know guys who "carb back load" after every workout.....its the only time they eat carbs, sounds good tbh.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> so u only have carbs PWO every 10th day? i know guys who "carb back load" after every workout.....its the only time they eat carbs, sounds good tbh.


No its not every 10th day, you just start the keto phase for 10 days, after the 10 days it is after every workout...

Basically what the guys you know are doing by the sounds of it...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Eats yesterday:

4 egg scrambled, 60g spinach, 50g cheese

1 tin tuna, 50g cheese, 2tblspn mayo

1 tin steamed mackerel 60g spinach

1 tin steamed mackerel, broccoli

150g off the bone ham, 50g cheese

weigh in on friday.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey lxm - do you not find the mayo kicks you out of a deep ketosis or are you not overly bothered by how far into keto you are just as long as you are??


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just saw this, will keep an eye on it for meal ideas and to see how you get on


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tinkerbella said:


> Hey lxm - do you not find the mayo kicks you out of a deep ketosis or are you not overly bothered by how far into keto you are just as long as you are??


Tescos full fat mayo = 1.4g of carbs per 100ml (large jar is 500ml or g) never had an issue! Its the low fat mayos that seem to be full of carbs!

Cheers marrsy, planning on being highly sucessful as a fat loss period :thumbup1:

These have been a key part of my keto diet in the past, usually stock up on 10 or so tins a week


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Interesting as I always find anything that contains lemon juice boots me out...however it might be the low fat ones I am using!


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

@lxm @Tinkerbella

To measure if you've been kicked out of ketosis do you use the ketostix immediatley after that meal?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Not straight afterwards - usually I check twice a day!


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

lxm said:


> Tescos full fat mayo = 1.4g of carbs per 100ml (large jar is 500ml or g) never had an issue! Its the low fat mayos that seem to be full of carbs!
> 
> Cheers marrsy, planning on being highly sucessful as a fat loss period :thumbup1:
> 
> These have been a key part of my keto diet in the past, usually stock up on 10 or so tins a week


This is showing none

http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-hellmanns-real-mayonnaise-i97424


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> @lxm @Tinkerbella
> 
> To measure if you've been kicked out of ketosis do you use the ketostix immediatley after that meal?


I think that would be silly checking after each meal, I initially check every day untill the sticks register me as in ketosis, then after that I check every couple of days. No need to check daily in my opinion* if you have your diet nailed and you know what you are eating.* you are over thinking this zyzzee, but after you know your in ketosis every couple of days to make sure your takign enough fats and staying within the zone, if it shows your not you can adjust fats and look at diet carb intake.



AlwaysANewb said:


> This is showing none
> 
> http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-hellmanns-real-mayonnaise-i97424


This is what I thought full fat mayo is pretty much zero/low carb (under 2g per 100g of mayo) What mayo do you normally use tinker?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

lxm said:


> I think that would be silly checking after each meal, I initially check every day untill the sticks register me as in ketosis, then after that I check every couple of days. No need to check daily in my opinion* if you have your diet nailed and you know what you are eating.* you are over thinking this zyzzee, but after you know your in ketosis every couple of days to make sure your takign enough fats and staying within the zone, if it shows your not you can adjust fats and look at diet carb intake.


Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

they sticks are p!sh tbh.....and not very accurate at all, but if ur using them then first thing in the morning is when to test.....dont waste anymore throughout the day. also as your body adjusts to keto, it stops wasting ketones by p!shin them away, and uses them to fuel your workouts. So you'll be less likely to get any sort of dark reading


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

afternoon pumper


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

not bad mate.

Agree with von the sticks are p1ss and I dont use them, I did for the first month back in 2011 untill i ran out of the tub... sometimes they would show no ketones even when p1ss was stinking, breath was horendus etc and I knew I was in keto.

Todays eats (note appetite is dropping really quickly, ive been full all day from belows food)

2 tins steamed mackerel, 60g spinach

100g cheese

250g chicken breast, 100g spinach, 4 large button mushrooms, loads of garlic, about 50g butter, with 30g goats cheese stirred in

Honestly feel sick! boak... if i have any more fats today im seriously going to get the sh1ts and spew... Will have a protien shake before bed.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like your doing well with keto :thumb: , have you weighed yourself yet?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds like your doing well with keto :thumb: , have you weighed yourself yet?


First weigh in below! Keeping the second weigh in untill Friday! 



lxm said:


> 07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)
> 
> 11/01/13: 12 stone 13lbs (181lbs) *-8lbs*


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lxm said:


> First weigh in below! Keeping the second weigh in untill Friday!


Well done , keep it up :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Todays eats

1 tin tuna, 100g cheese, 100g spinach, 2tblspn mayo

1 tin mackerel, 60g spinach, 50g cheese

1 tin mackerel, 60g spinach

protien shake, 2tblspn EVOO

lots inches off hips / waist etc, trousers that didnt fit a week ago now fit....Feeling full of energy and content.

Will post up measurements and weight on friday!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Something fishy going on in here,,,,,ah 8lbs down yes...nice..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Something fishy going on in here,,,,,ah 8lbs down yes...nice..


Hahaha. What can I say..... chaps at work now hate me.. but couldnt care less!

Will add 250g chicken to that tonight as ive got a couple of packs that go out of date and need cooked.

Im hoping for some more loss on friday.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Feel shockingly horrid this morning, huge struggle to get out of bed! All my joints are sore, fatigued feel and feels like I've got a golfball in my throat. All classic keto flu symptoms if I remember correctly.

Remembering that I carbed up on Saturday only after five days, when it should have been fourteen! which wasn't enough time for me to get into ketosis and get through this "induction phase" and onto the fat burning phase!

This is me going through that initial phase now so it begins from here! Everything from here onward should be my body getting used to and adapting to using fat stores as fuel and of course consumed fats


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

todays eats

4 egg scrambled, 50g cheese

4 boiled eggs

1 tin steamed mackerel, 50g spinach

(later today :to be consumed) )

1 tin steamed mackerel, 50g spinach,

250g chicken breast, spices, 2tblspn EVOO

1tblspn EVOO

Still feeling fatigued, muscles achey....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Feel much better today.

07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)

11/01/13: 12 stone 13lbs (181lbs) -8lbs

18/01/13: 12 stone 10lbs (178lbs) -3lbs

Neck:15.5"

Chest:43" =41"

Waist:37" =34.5"(just above navel)

Hips: 41"=40

Thighs: 23"

Calf: 16"

Bicep: 12"

today eats

4 egg scrambled, 50g cheese

(tbd........)

250g chicken, 60g spinach, 2tblspn EVOO

2 tins tuna, 4tblspn mayo, 50g cheese, spinach


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Feel much better today.
> 
> 07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)
> 
> ...


ur starting measurments a near the same as my current lol :confused1: u no like 12 stone?

enjoy ur w.e of getting p!shed followed by shyte food mate :beer:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are them steamed mackerel tins the ones with the bones in ?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

lxm said:


> Feel much better today.
> 
> 07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)
> 
> ...


Very good results for 3 weeks dude  Keep it up!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur starting measurments a near the same as my current lol :confused1: u no like 12 stone?
> 
> enjoy ur w.e of getting p!shed followed by shyte food mate :beer:


12 stone 10lbs atm...

pretty happy with 2.5" off my waist, 2" off my chest in two weeks!

No idea mate but thats the measurements say, Dont worry I shall enjoy myself after this weekend is over i'll be 100% strict for the next 2 weeks without a carbup... .Hopefuly the diet sodas + spirits wont effect ketosis... there will no no carb junk food this weekend anyway.



Marrsy86 said:


> Are them steamed mackerel tins the ones with the bones in ?


nope 100% boneless! just pure flesh



ZyZee_2012 said:


> Very good results for 3 weeks dude  Keep it up!


2 weeks (11 days) :thumb: cheers mate


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

lxm said:


> nope 100% boneless! just pure flesh


Ohh gotta get me some of those!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will have to hunt them out! I got some but they had bones in


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

john west long shape tins, steamed natural


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

The pounds are dropping off nicely, keep it up :thumb:

When I did keto I didn't bother with 2 weeks of zero carbs and I still got the results I wanted ... I needed that 24 hr carb up just to keep me sain lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright so heavy night drinking on saturday followed by nachos, pizza and sandwiches on sunday to make me feel better.

Havent put on any weight which is braw. Taking on @JANIKvonD advice with adjusting the cals lower this week to compensate for the weekend


----------



## Jay 212012 (Jan 8, 2013)

What you guys think? im 24, height 5.9, body fat an embarrassing 35% 

Guess it needs work i just need HELP!!!

7.00am 3 eggs, 2xbacon cheese

10.00am 2eggs, protein shake

12.30 tuna salad olive oil / mackerel

16.30 steak/chicken/fish broccoli, green beans olive oil

19.00 PWO. protein shake

p.s I work out 3 times a week, Tuesday pm, Thursday pm, Sunday am.


----------



## jambolino123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you doing any morning cardio mate? Is this recommended on a keto?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like your doing great lxm! What's your macros on this diet? Like I said earlier I'm looking at doing keto but I had a look at palumbos version and proteins are higher than fats, what's your take on this?


----------



## jambolino123 (Jul 19, 2011)

How are you finding hunger on keto? I don't seem to be that hungry, defo not as much as I used to be on carbs... No sweet cravings really! Is it really as critical to get the calories in? I mean if your hitting the macro guidelines as in 55%fat 40%protein and5% carb then it's happy days no?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

65% fat, 30% protien 5% carb (or less)

Yes your calories are important depending on what you have worked out as your intake.. i.e. 65%f 30%p 5%c in 1200cals is alot different to 65%f 30%p 5%c in 1800cals. You still need cals to function! Cravings and appetite usually curbbed good, remember fibre and leafy greens for bowl movements!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

lxm said:


> Feel much better today.
> 
> 07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)
> 
> ...


1lb per day, great work fella


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright boab.

Still at 12stn 10lbs, Feeling rather unhealthy eating all of this cheese and mayo, considering switching from keto to low carb after another 4 weeks (still no 'direct sources' but eating tomato,peppers,some sauces et which usually is a no no, and cutting out the mayo & cheeses) as im finding that eating all of this fat whilst not always fully in ketosis is stalling weightloss, even if I am within or below my cal macros, where as if im low carb (meats/veg/salad) I dont need to worry about being in ketosis for loosing lbs and there wont be amounts of fat to stall progress?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

back at the gym, felt great

2 min @ 10% incline 5.5 speed

3 min @ 12% incline 5.5 speed

2 min @ 10% incline 5.5 speed

5 min @ 12% incline 5.5 speed

2 min @ 14% incline 5.5 speed

2 min @ 10% incline 5.5 speed

5 min @ 12% incline 5.5 speed

2 min @ 14% incline 5.5 speed

5 min @ 12% incline 5.5 speed

1 min @ 10% incline 5.5 speed

14% incline = MAX

30 minutes, 420 calories, weights start tomorro with cardio. cant beleive im back in the gym after 3-4 months...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You know you have had a good session when you come home and completely blitz the kitchen cleaning... empty the dishwasher, hoover the whole house :whistling: Lol what the fhk! Made a huge effort to do my breathing intake through my nose today, inner nose membranes are feeling so oxygenated its unreal.... completely opened everything up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> alright boab.
> 
> Still at 12stn 10lbs, Feeling rather unhealthy eating all of this cheese and mayo, considering switching from keto to low carb after another 4 weeks (still no 'direct sources' but eating tomato,peppers,some sauces et which usually is a no no, and cutting out the mayo & cheeses) as im finding that eating all of this fat whilst *not always fully in ketosis is stalling weightloss*, even if I am within or below my cal macros, where as if im low carb (meats/veg/salad) I dont need to worry about being in ketosis for loosing lbs and there wont be amounts of fat to stall progress?





lxm said:


> back at the gym, felt great
> 
> *2 min @ 10% incline 5.5 speed*
> 
> ...





lxm said:


> You know you have had a good session when you come home and completely blitz the kitchen cleaning... empty the dishwasher, hoover the whole house :whistling: Lol what the fhk! Made a huge effort to do my breathing intake through my nose today, *inner nose membranes are feeling so oxygenated its unreal*.... completely opened everything up!


i must admit mate......i giggle at some of ur posts pmsl.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Har har! what parts you gind funny & amusing ? Lol!

I havent been at the gym for at least 3 and a bit months, whats up with my cardio ? its blood hard work quickly walking at near max incline and burning 420cals in 30 mins aint bad!

:huh:

:crying:


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope you still keto blasting @lxm forget the feeling bad nonsense, focus on the " and the lbs  .

I'm due to join you in a week or two!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Hey lxm, do you get constipation on keto? I've only been doing it 3 days and I've had a **** no bigger than a little finger!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Hey lxm, do you get constipation on keto? I've only been doing it 3 days and I've had a **** no bigger than a little finger!!


I do, used to go 3/4 times a day, now it's 1 if I'm lucky!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I know really I should through in some broccoli but I can't eat the stuff, I'm only just managing to get the eggs down in a morning


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Try some spinach, nuts, ground flaxseed.

When you go back to carbs your first proper sh1t is a horrendus experience


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

A little update for everyone.

My testosterone levels have been gradually declining over the last 6 months now to the point where they are near falling below the NHS 'normal' range, and my estrogen levels are raising above and out of the 'normal' NHS range, so I really want to start eating a little healthier although I wont be eating any 'direct' carbs as such.

My plan is to shift as much BF away as possible to try and reduce the estrogen levels, which will help hopefuly raise the T levels a bit which should improve my performance cardio and weight lifting wise. I went to the gym for two weeks during this journal although I didnt post my workouts, it was basic squats, deadlifts and overheads, along with 30 mins of cardio daily, I struggled like hell to lift and to hold any stamina for the cardio hence I stopped it all.

Ended up stopping keto on this last weight update, I turned into a little bit of a wimp and started to think about how unhealthy all of the fats must be and the lack of veg & salads, Ive decided to switch over to a low carb, low/moderate fat and high protein diet. I feel much happier being allowed to have bell peppers, red onions, tomatos, salad leafs and a range of vegetables.

Ive only put on a lb since the last weigh in thats including a week of carbs (bread, pasta, booze, chips)

07/01/13: 13 stone 7lbs (189lbs)

11/01/13: 12 stone 13lbs (181lbs) -8lbs

18/01/13: 12 stone 10lbs (178lbs) -3lbs

06/02/13: 12 stone 12lbs (179lbs) +1lb

DIET :

60g whey, 30g Flaxseed & nuts

200g chicken breast, 2 bell peppers, mixed leafs

Tin tuna, spinach, 30g almonds

2 tins mackrel, broccoli

bowl of soup










The goal is 11 stone................. no more moobs, flabby belly or sides, I know im going to be stick thin. **** it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Found 100 caps of ultimate weightloss stack that I ordered last year, going to cycle them 4 days on 6 days off (only taking them on days off work) to help along with the weightloss!

1500 : take 1 cap

1555 : Feel a slight come up, then it fizzles out, (should be feeling it? oral ROA usually takes 40 mins) is this bunk ?

1645: just hoovered whole house, prepped food for next 3 days, started ironing... lmfao, may go out for some outdoor cardio although its a tad chilli!!!!



Food today ;

60g whey, 30g Flaxseed & nuts

200g chicken breast, peppers, onion, mushrooms

Tin tuna, spinach, EVOO

2 tins mackrel, spinach, 30g almonds

bowl of soup


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi.

I read your threads and got me interested in the keto diet.

I was hoping you can help. I'm having trouble working out how many calories a day I should take and what nutrients it should be.

I'm 5'9 252lbs/18odd stone. I used a calculator and it says my calories should be 2300 to lose weight. How do I work out the nutrients for the diet.

Thx

Tom


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aStandardName said:


> Hi.
> 
> I read your threads and got me interested in the keto diet.
> 
> ...


2300cals

macro's for a keto are usually-

65%fat

30%prot

5%carbs (or less)

=

1495 cals from fats

690 cals from protein

115 cals from carbs

SOOOOO..u need to eat

166g of fat

173g of protein

28g of carbs

a day.


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2300cals
> 
> macro's for a keto are usually-
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the help. Been cutting down on carbs in prep for keto.

I found this page very helpful also if there's anyone else looking to start but confused with the amounts and calories etc.

http://keto-calculator.ankerl.com/


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hey Lxm, just wondering how progress has been aesthetically wise? Seen vast improvement yet? or more subtle?

I started my keto journey 2 weeks ago.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Hey Lxm, just wondering how progress has been aesthetically wise? Seen vast improvement yet? or more subtle?
> 
> I started my keto journey 2 weeks ago.


Ask @JANIKvonD

:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:
 

> Hey Lxm, just wondering how progress has been aesthetically wise? Seen vast improvement yet? or more subtle?
> 
> I started my keto journey 2 weeks ago.





lxm said:


> Ask @JANIKvonD
> 
> :whistling:


lol....im saying nothing


----------

